# Didsbury and Chorlton like fackin landan



## northernhord (Apr 14, 2006)

Didsbury and Chorlton have always reminded me of London, I know some Mancunians do live there like the people who work in Quicksave and the carwash, but one thing I fuckin hated about these two Manc places is the amount of well spoken middle Englanders who decide to settle there, I know they are both student areas but for fuck sake.


----------



## Tom A (Apr 14, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> but one thing I fuckin hated about these two Manc places is the amount of well spoken middle Englanders who decide to settle there, I know they are both student areas but for fuck sake.


It don't necessarily mean they are bad or obnoxious people, just because they are not purebred Mancs. I have a good friend who lives in Chorlton who is originally from Gravesend.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 14, 2006)

I blame 'Cold Feet'.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 14, 2006)

Tom A said:
			
		

> It don't necessarily mean they are bad or obnoxious people, just because they are not purebred Mancs. I have a good friend who lives in Chorlton who is originally from Gravesend.



Tom
Your right it doesnt mean they are bad it just seems a bit odd that so many people from the south of England have settled there, C & D do remind me of London though


----------



## Alf Klein (Apr 15, 2006)

You'd have to be a bit odd to live in Gorton, unless you had some connection with the place or couldn't afford to live somewhere else, like Chorlton


----------



## northernhord (Apr 15, 2006)

Alf
L lived in Chorlton years ago and the place was awash with middle class southerners, Gorton is a bag of shite full of smackheads, I come from Salford originally but that's full of dickheads with gunz


----------



## Tom A (Apr 15, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Alf
> L lived in Chorlton years ago and the place was awash with middle class southerners, Gorton is a bag of shite full of smackheads, I come from Salford originally but that's full of dickheads with gunz


 My mates lived in Gorton when they first moved to Manc. The area around their house was OK to begin with but went downhill from what I heard. They are now scattered amongst Hulme and Chorlton.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah Hulme got done up some time back, I think there is somesort of eco thing going down there with the design of the flats, still Hulme will be a fuckin expensive place in a few years now that theyve got rid of the travellers and a lot of the poor people,  I dont live in Manchester anymore apart from growing up there I did all the clubs and pubs to death in Manc, its a bit more chilled in Bolton


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Yeah Hulme got done up some time back, I think there is somesort of eco thing going down there with the design of the flats, still *Hulme will be a fuckin expensive place in a few years now that theyve got rid of the travellers and a lot of the poor people,*  I dont live in Manchester anymore apart from growing up there I did all the clubs and pubs to death in Manc, its a bit more chilled in Bolton


Hulmem *is* fucking expensive, already, unless you're damned lucky and manage to get one of the very few council places still left standing after all the regeneration.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2006)

Y'know not every native Mancunian sounds like Terry Christian or the cast of Coronation Street!    

I often get asked where I'm from.  Er, here!


----------



## Tom A (Apr 16, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Hulmem *is* fucking expensive, already, unless you're damned lucky and manage to get one of the very few council places still left standing after all the regeneration.


 Well my mates live at the new development at Hulme "High Street" (one is a teacher and the other has a low-paid job at the council and is about to join the great unemployed before you all start screaming "yuppie"), and the building there is really shoddily built, plaster keeps falling off, the rubber bits on the stairs sometimes peel off, and the wall are quite thin as well, also the car park is riddled with potholes. In additon on the outside it's ugly as fuck, with boarded up areas which I assume are supposed to be where small shops can open, apart from that there as a great big ASDA with a Mucky-D's inside, a market hall with is in danger of closure due to lack of business (due to the fact ASDA is next door), and also an Argos I think. Some High Street then. We all have this theory that in a decade or two those flats will become run down and will become somewhere for people who "have nowhere else to go", e.g. the asylum seekers, single parents, and other "problem tenants".


----------



## moose (Apr 16, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Didsbury and Chorlton have always reminded me of London, I know some Mancunians do live there like the people who work in Quicksave and the carwash, but one thing I fuckin hated about these two Manc places is the amount of well spoken middle Englanders who decide to settle there, I know they are both student areas but for fuck sake.


A significant number of people who live in Chorlton and Didsbury are the fairly well-off older people who've been there all their lives in the big Victorian houses, and plenty of normal Manc families. They're easy to overlook, though, when the most visible residents are the type you describe 


That's why I moved out


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Y'know not every native Mancunian sounds like Terry Christian or the cast of Coronation Street!
> 
> I often get asked where I'm from.  Er, here!



I know what you mean,  I went to Bristol University and got a right load of Manc strereotypes from the rich tossers I lived with, on the first week one of the lads bought a mirror from a charity shop and presented it to me saying it was 'welcome present' he said the mirror was for snorting all the drugs that us Mancs take, worra buncha cunts


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> A significant number of people who live in Chorlton and Didsbury are the fairly well-off older people who've been there all their lives in the big Victorian houses, and plenty of normal Manc families. They're easy to overlook, though, when the most visible residents are the type you describe
> 
> 
> That's why I moved out



Yeah exactly


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 17, 2006)

Some prick punched me for taking a pound out of a fruit machine a few years back in Didsbury. He ended up looking a right prick when I laughed at him. For fucks sake how light was he? I didnt even drop my pint!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

StanSmith said:
			
		

> Some prick punched me for taking a pound out of a fruit machine a few years back in Didsbury. He ended up looking a right prick when I laughed at him. For fucks sake how light was he? I didnt even drop my pint!



he was probably a southerner living in Didsbury


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 17, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> he was probably a southerner living in Didsbury



Well whatever/whoever he was he was a prick (with a shit punch), ive been to Manchester a few times following my football team but this was my first "stopover" and to be honest everyone ive met up there have been pretty friendly (apart from him).

And everyone I had a conversation with seemed to know someone in Wolverhampton then they asked me if I knew them (as if, I know Wolvo isnt as big as Manc but its hardly a country village). I found this quite odd, were they being friendly or was it some sort of Northern code????

Ive been back since and had a great time!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

StanSmith said:
			
		

> Well whatever/whoever he was he was a prick (with a shit punch), ive been to Manchester a few times following my football team but this was my first "stopover" and to be honest everyone ive met up there have been pretty friendly (apart from him).
> 
> And everyone I had a conversation with seemed to know someone in Wolverhampton then they asked me if I knew them (as if, I know Wolvo isnt as big as Manc but its hardly a country village). I found this quite odd, were they being friendly or was it some sort of Northern code????
> 
> Ive been back since and had a great time!



Midlanders seem to have a good rapport with Mancs and Northerners in general, Wolverhampton is a good place in my books, fuck Surrey and Kent gimme the Midlands anytime of day, good peeps, though that Black Country twang is a bit mad.


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 17, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Midlanders seem to have a good rapport with Mancs and Northerners in general, Wolverhampton is a good place in my books, fuck Surrey and Kent gimme the Midlands anytime of day, good peeps, though that Black Country twang is a bit mad.



Cheers mate, I think we get on with Northerners more because theres less stigma with accents and the like. Plus on a whole we are fairly down to earth and like a laugh (which makes getting on easy)

Dont get me wrong I love London but it is hard sometimes because they havent got a clue what I am on about and a lot of them brand you an idiot if you live north of London......but on a whole most people are alright really.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Dont get me wrong I love London but it is hard sometimes because they havent got a clue what I am on about and a lot of them brand you an idiot if you live north of London......but on a whole most people are alright really.[/QUOTE]

Londons a funny one really, after i finished at Uni some of my mates were moving down to london to do what they called the 'London thing' which I think means go and work and live there for a while and see what happens.
Though I like going to gigs and raves in London which I have done many many times over the years I dont reckon I could live there, not cos i am a hardcore northerner or owt like that, I loved Bristol though.
There's too many posh cunts in London that dont know there are other accents and people outside their bubble.


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats true, many people that live in London (not just native Londoners) realise that there is a whole country outside their fair city. The last time I stayed there the girl that worked in the hotel reception couldnt understand me at all and had to get the male receptionist over.

After she left the chap dropped his crazy "Mr Humphries" style voice and his fantastic Black Country accent came flowing out. He expained that he was from Tipton and that his accent had to go if he ever wanted to get a job in the smoke.....which I found understandable but rather sad.

But saying that ive had compliments on it (especially from an American lady who I met on that trip!)


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

StanSmith said:
			
		

> Thats true, many people that live in London (not just native Londoners) realise that there is a whole country outside their fair city. The last time I stayed there the girl that worked in the hotel reception couldnt understand me at all and had to get the male receptionist over.
> 
> After she left the chap dropped his crazy "Mr Humphries" style voice and his fantastic Black Country accent came flowing out. He expained that he was from Tipton and that his accent had to go if he ever wanted to get a job in the smoke.....which I found understandable but rather sad.
> 
> But saying that ive had compliments on it (especially from an American lady who I met on that trip!)




We tend to have a richer and heartier variety of accents from the Midlands upwards, in London it seems like youv'e got your cockneys, then this vauge cosmopolitan type lingo and then your posh cunts.


----------



## sorearm (Apr 21, 2006)

Didsbury seems full of middle class lager louts tbh of a w/e, a very flashy shallow place, people must be mortgaged up to the hilt - it's funny how many flashy cars are in the carpark at Aldi of a saturday though!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 21, 2006)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Didsbury seems full of middle class lager louts tbh of a w/e, a very flashy shallow place, people must be mortgaged up to the hilt - it's funny how many flashy cars are in the carpark at Aldi of a saturday though!



Yeah good point mate,  I cant imagine many Manc folk being able to afford to live in Didsbury, its little fackin Chelsea innit


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 21, 2006)

northernhoard - you seem to live in a world entirely governed by regional stereotypes and anti-southern agitation.

which is a little kinda.. you know.. SAD, really..


----------



## Belushi (Apr 21, 2006)

> then this vauge cosmopolitan type lingo



It's known as 'Educated'


----------



## brahaminda (Apr 23, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> northernhoard - you seem to live in a world entirely governed by regional stereotypes and anti-southern agitation.
> 
> which is a little kinda.. you know.. SAD, really..



and he can't even spell Kwiksave right......


----------



## chriswill (Apr 23, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Alf
> L lived in Chorlton years ago and the place was awash with middle class southerners, Gorton is a bag of shite full of smackheads, I come from Salford originally but that's full of dickheads with gunz




Ahem


----------



## northernhord (Apr 23, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> northernhoard - you seem to live in a world entirely governed by regional stereotypes and anti-southern agitation.
> 
> which is a little kinda.. you know.. SAD, really..



I made a few comments of my expereinces with SOME people from Middle Class Southern backgrounds and thought id comment about it, I cant see the problem mate to be honest.
As far as living in a world of regional stereotypes  I live in world where Ive lived all over the show and met great people from all sorts of backgrounds and made good music with some of them, avin a pop at a few posh folk youv'e had runins with aint a problem in my books.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 23, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It's known as 'Educated'



such Cosmo ways of speaking mask a thousand ignorences


----------



## chio (Apr 23, 2006)

northernhoard: you are Allan Beswick and I claim my £5


----------



## northernhord (Apr 23, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> northernhoard: you are Allan Beswick and I claim my £5




Hold on, who is Allan Beswick?


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 24, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Hold on, who is Allan Beswick?



Like James Stannage (the Key 103 incarnation) but not as entertaining or 'controversial'.

Allan Beswick


----------



## northernhord (Apr 24, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Like James Stannage (the Key 103 incarnation) but not as entertaining or 'controversial'.
> 
> Allan Beswick



Ah right so this bloke is a DJ, I aint heard Manc Radio for years, the last time i listened it was called Piccadilly Radio and that was many moons ago


----------



## Flavour (Apr 27, 2006)

i live in didsbury, have loads of friends in chorlton, and do you know how many southerners i recall living here? not that many, actually!

alright maybe a few but its no need to have a go, ffs 

besides whats wrong with London? i love london to bits.


----------



## Chorlton (Apr 28, 2006)

County Chorlton is fuck all like london

hope this helps


----------

